# Welche Winterschuhe



## mikehansemann (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehöre leider auch zu den Menschen die immer kalte Füße haben . Die letzten JAhre habe ich mich immer durch den Winter gequält , trotz Neopren und guten Socken. Das möchte ich mir eigentlich dieses Jahr ersparen zum Glück ist es ja noch einigermaße warm aber ich denke die Kälte kommt noch. Darum meine Frage  wer hat Erfahrung mit Winterschuhe und kann mir eine kleine Kaufhilfe geben?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## wemu (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Mike,

Fahre nun seit gut 6 Wochen mit den Shimano MT-90 täglich zur Arbeit. Hatte mich den letzten Winter auch mit Sommerschuhen ,doppelte Überschuhe, Luftpolsterfolie, und jede Menge verschiedener dicken Socken durch gequält.

Bis ca 2° fahre ich in normalen dünnen Socken, unter 2° dann dicke Frottesocken. Tiefste Temperatur war bis jetzt -7°, und immernoch warm genug.

Hatte am Anfang bei nasser Straße Probleme mit dem Spritzwasser vom Vorderrad, es läuft dann oben zum Schaft rein. Der Schuh selbst ist aus Gore Tex und somit wasserdicht. Die üblichen Überschuhe sind alle zu eng da der MT90 von der Größe her wie ein Wanderschuh ausfällt.
Von Vaudee gibts aber sehr goße Überschuhe, zwar nicht wärmeisoliert, dafür aber absolut wind und wasserdicht. Seither auch kein Problem mehr mit Spritzwasser.

Die Clicks sind sehr tief in die Sohlen eingelassen, man läuft fast wie in normalen Schuhen. Sehr angenehm für den täglichen Gebrauch. Ich fahre mit diesen Schuhen MTB und Rennrad.

Zugegeben, fürs Rennrad sehen sie nicht gerade sehr elegant aus, aber in diesem Fall sind mir warme Füße doch weit aus wichtiger.

Da es meine ersten Winterschuhe sind kann ich leider keinen Vergleich zu anderen Winterschuhen machen.

UVP liegt im Fachgeschäft so um die 175,00 Euro, hatte sie bei ebay für 100 Euro + Versand gefunden.

Gruß    wemu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (2. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mir, als es letztens morgens noch gefroren war, mal Plattformpedale drangeschraubt und hab Laufschuhe angezogen. Das war wärmetechnisch super. Ist allerdings nicht so ein gutes Fahrgefühl im Vergleich zu Clickies. Aber für jemanden der damit zurechtkommt ist es definitiv ne ziemliche günstige Alternative.


----------



## Robby78 (2. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Gaerne Polar MTB angeschaft, weil die Gaerne Miro auch mit winddichten, angefleecten Ãberschuhen und entsprchenden Socken zu kalt waren. Durch den Fellbesatz im Innern und die mitgelieferten Alu-Sohlen, gibt es keine Probleme mit den Polar, wobei ich ihn noch nicht bei Temperaturen unter -5Â°C getestet habe. Durch die knÃ¶chelhohe Manschette, liegt der Schuh gut an und ist sehr wind- und wasserfest.
Vom Preis liegt er zwischen 129 und 149 â¬, je nach Anbieter.


----------



## mikehansemann (3. Januar 2007)

Ich dachte schon außer mir hat keiner kalte Füße.

Kannste mir mal sagen wie der Garne so von der Größe her ausfällt, also welche Schuhgröße hast du normal und welche Größe ist das im Garne?

Mike


----------



## Robby78 (3. Januar 2007)

Ich habe "normal" 48-49(Laufschuhe 49/50). Den Gaerne Polar trage ich in 49(größte lieferbare Größe). Er paßt mir bei dieser Größe einwandfrei, sollte jedoch nicht viel kleiner sein. Man sollte den Schuh daher in der "richtigen" oder maximal eine Nummer größer wählen. 
Da er ja mit Fell ausgeschlagen ist und Thermosohlen mitgeliefert werden, braucht man keine dicken Socken. Ich nutze z.B. jene:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1167846008Z82ij0rUi12eakE3&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung&aktion=&naviid=38&ArtikelID=8314&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## mikehansemann (4. Januar 2007)

Super Danke!! 

Mike


----------



## tjp (4. Januar 2007)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Man sollte den Schuh daher in der "richtigen" oder maximal eine Nummer größer wählen.


Das hat bei mir nicht funktioniert, die Sohlen passen so nicht mehr rein. Eine Nummer größer ist besser.


----------



## Robby78 (4. Januar 2007)

Die mitgelieferten Bama-Sohlen sind größer als erforderlich. Da ich Gaerne-Sommerschuhe habe, deren "Unterteil" dem des Polar entspricht, habe ich die Bama-Alutherm-Sohlen auf das Maß der Innensohle der Sommerschuhe zugeschnitten, es waren fast 1,5 cm in der Länge. Die Bama-Sohlen passen dann einwandfrei, erfüllen ihren Zweck und der Schuh paßt dann auch(mir jedenfalls). Problem ist sicher, daß die Füße auch in der Höhe und Breite verschieden sind, bei gleicher Länge, was oft zu Problemen führt, weil es keine "Einheits"-Fußform gibt. Da hilft nur anprobieren, ich habe der Schuh allerdings nur ohne vorherige Probe bestellt, weil ich die Paßform kannte von den Sommerschuhen.

MfG Robby


----------



## msxtr (5. Januar 2007)

Hi, I use Nortwave Celsius and are very good boots to winter. This boots have gore-tex.






Gruss - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## mikehansemann (5. Januar 2007)

Hi Robby,
sag mal wo hast du deine Schuhe denn her???  

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (5. Januar 2007)

Vom Daniel Foerster unter www.chainreaction-cycles.de  fÃ¼r knapp 135â¬.

Der hilft und berÃ¤t auch telefonisch weiter. Im ebay bietet er auch seine Artikel an. Ich kann den Shop nur empfehlen, bitte nicht als Werbung verstehen.


----------



## mikehansemann (5. Januar 2007)

Super Danke Keine werbung hab doch gefragt! 

Mike


----------



## Robby78 (5. Januar 2007)

In manch anderen Foren ja wird jeder Verweis auf kommerzielle Anbieter von Waren/Dienstleistungen gleich kritisiert, deshalb habe ich es ja nur dazugeschrieben. Aber schön, daß es Dir weitergehokfen hat.

MfG Robby


----------



## rolsko (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt seit 4 Wochen den MXZ 301 von Lake. Eigentlich wollte ich mir gar keinen Schuh kaufen, bin aber für ein Geschenk für meine Frau in einem Laden gewesen und diesen Schuh gesehen.
Den habe ich einfach mal angezogen, weil ich früher schon mal sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einem Lake-Tourenschuh gemacht habe.
Zumindest ich habe noch nie einen Schuh angehabt, der so bequem ist. Die Verkäuferin zog den Schuh auch mal an um mich bei der Größe für meine Frau beraten zu können und wollte den schon bald selber nicht mehr ausziehen.

Ich habe den dann einfach für mich und auch für meine Frau gekauft. Dies ist bisher der erste und einzige Schuh, in dem meine Frau auch keine Schmerzen durch ein Überbein mehr bekommt.

Dazu kommt, dass ich normalerweise mit kalten Füssen auch größere Probleme habe. Mit dem Schuh ziehe ich bei 0 Grad gerade mal ganz normale dünne Socken an und habe bisher keine kalten Füsse mehr bekommen trotz einiger Touren um Weihnachten bei Minustemperaturen im Fichtelgebiege und auf dem Schneeberg.

Von der Sohle, die die gleiche wie bei meinem Tourenschuh ist, kann ich zumindest sagen, dass ich damit schon am Gardasee war, einen Alpen-X mit vielen Tragepassagen und in den letzten 6 Jahren unendlich viele Touren gefahren bin.
Bis heute gibt es keine Probleme also ebenfalls super haltbar.

Gruß
rolsko


----------

